# I'M FREE....



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I got out of jail yesterday. Did not have to pay anything yall... I did have to stay all day because the first time I went in front of the judge she wanted more info so I had to wait till the later court session...

My father in law got a hold of the case against the man who embezzled in my account at the public records in the Greenville federal courthouse.
The judge I got was nice...liberal....she was giving the cops hell when she found out how old my warrant was and that I have been here the whole time. She got mad because no one looked into checks, since they had a arrest affadavit for the guy who embezzled my account. She had them get in touch with Wachovia and look into the checks and found out that they were part of the F.B.I. case and restitution and the checks had already been made by the guy who embezzled.
So chewed the cop a new one. She even appologized to me for the "stupidness".
She asked them now, why after 16 years are they serving me....they told her that they have been finding warrants here in there in old case files.
They really made her mad then. She threaten to have the county sheriff's dept investigated.
I took it as she really did not like Laurens County to much...which was good for me.
She even went as far to say in front of everyone that I had a solid case to sue them for false arrest.

Crap...I was just happy to get out of there......
So it is all done...thanks to my father in law for getting me the case file..and a judge who had a thing against "stupid" cops...yah for me...


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Crap yall ..... the correctional officers were a trip. We, me and the other two girls being arrested for check fraud..their warrants were issued back when mine were, sat up there with them most of the time. They even let me keep my cell phone I just had to put it on vibrate. 
The only time we went into holding was when they were bringing a male out.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i didnt even get to come visit!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i am sooooo happy for you!  Congradulations!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yay! 

You might want to sue them. That might teach them to look into things more before they arrest people for no reason.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OH good deal!! Sounds like an awesome judge!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm glad this is over now you can breathe ........ have a blessed weekend!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

thats really cool. now you have a good excuse to have a big party.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

go to the gravesite  hehe


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I'm so glad your FREE! That's a good judge.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

YAY!!! i'm with dave- PARTY TIME!!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

congrats!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm so glad this was resolved for ya girl!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Glad everything turned out alright for you


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Congrats!! Glad everything turned out for the better. I would def look into sueing them. Teach them a lesson


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

so glad you are home to read my congratulations!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad everything worked out for you!! Nice to see you got a judge judy after those cops :woof:

As for the bacon - Um, wow. Whole new meaning to the phrase 'here's your sign'...


----------

